# ID, please. Anyone read German?



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

I have been unable to paste this to Google translate. Have a bid out on this piece, it is being promoted as being "Russian." I cannot read the text, but see "1877" which would make it of the Czarist era, if indeed it is Russian.

As much yet as I have been able to unscramble is something about Transcaucasian Railway (maybe).


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Steam locomotives of the type o. 1889 has the Vlasikaukasische, in which it is on good train locomotives with four driving axles fehite, in the plant kolomna 30 0-4-0 locomotives with a two-cylinder compound engine. Just type

(previously, good train locomotives of the axle sequence 0-4=0 with one-fold two-cylinder drive were delivered by schwartz kopff to the Wiadikaukasische Bahn in 1875, see picture 91 and picture 92).

. The new good train locomotive was developed by the engineer of the administration of the Vladikauka Sischen railway, VI lopuschinski, together with the designers from the kolomna plant. ALs grundiage served the construction of the locomotives of the government reserve, of which the kesseian


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Or get MichaelE to translate it….. 😁


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

In 1889 the Vladikaucasian Railway, which had a lack of freight locomotives with four driving axles at the Koloma plant, ordered 30 0-4-0 locomotives with a two-cylinder compound engine (before that, freight locomotives with a 0-4-0 wheel arrangement with a single two-cylinder drive were sold by Schwartzkopff in 1875 Wladikaucasian railway has been delivered, see Fig. 91 and Fig. 92). The new freight locomotive was developed by the engineering administration of the Vladikaucasian Railway, V. I. Lopushinski, together with the designers from the Kolomna plant. The construction of the locomotives of the "government reserve" served as the basis, of which the Kesselan-

That's where it ends except for the photo caption which reads:

Build 111 First locomotive with the wheel arrangement 0-4-0, which was built at the Kolomna plant with a compound machine (Locomotive of the earlier K series)

Incidentally, the Br. in a locomotive designation means Baureihe, or Series. Hence the *B*au*r*eihe.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Wow! That was quick! Thank you very much, I was trying to decrypt this by scribbling down these words and entering it into Google Translate a few at a time. So, would I be correct in guessing this the Transcaucasus Railway, which connected the Black and Caspian Seas? TBH, I was scarcely aware there was a Caspian Sea, much less a railway between the two. 😃


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

You would be correct.


----------



## Bogomips622 (Nov 14, 2021)

Why is it 0-4-0? Isn't it 0-8-0? Or did I lose somthing in translation? Ein halp hund haben zwei foos.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Different systems for denoting steam loco wheel arrangements were developed in different countries. In the US and UK it was usual to refer to a steam locomotive type by its wheels rather than its axles. The wheel layout was described totally numerically by first the leading carrying wheels, then the coupled wheels (including the driving wheels) and finally the trailing carrying wheels, in that order, in a system invented by Frederic M. Whyte in the US in 1900 e.g. 4-4-0 = ooOO, 4-6-2 = ooOOOo, 0-4-2 = OOo, 0-6-0 = OOO, 2-10-2 = oOOOOOo. A "T" at the end of a description e.g. 0-6-0T, indicated a tank engine, i.e. one not requiring a tender. 

*Some European railways used a modified form of the Whyte system where the number of axles was used instead of the number of wheels*, 4-6-2 becoming 231. This was further developed by the French who used numbers for non-driven axles and letters for driven axles thus; 2C1. This was rearranged by British locomotive designer Bullied who who placed the non-driven axles first in the order, then the driven axles, thus 21C. From the French system it can be seen how the non-steam locomotive axles notation system was developed.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Thank you, Micheal E.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I have always been extremely impressed by Michael's layout and knowledge of Germany/Austria/Switzerland railroads. It has been a learning experience for me and I would guess most of us. But I can't help wondering if he doesn't crash his spellcheck function. "Vladikaucasian, Wladikaucasian"


----------



## hogges (Dec 3, 2021)

Gramps said:


> I have always been extremely impressed by Michael's layout and knowledge of Germany/Austria/Switzerland railroads. It has been a learning experience for me and I would guess most of us. But I can't help wondering if he doesn't crash his spellcheck function. "Vladikaucasian, Wladikaucasian"


“Vladicaucasian” seems to be predominant English spelling for this. Not that I have ever heard this word before. Here are a couple of Google hits:









File:Vladicaucasian 4-6-0 locomotive (Howden, Boys' Book of Locomotives, 1907).jpg - Wikimedia Commons







commons.m.wikimedia.org









__





Vladicaucasus Institute of Management | University Directory


Welcome to Vladicaucasus Institute of Management | Владикавказский институт управления, Russian Federation (Russia). Find admission contact, job vacancies, courses, programs, degrees, scholarships




www.university-directory.eu


----------

